# FreeBSD 10.0 release update from FreeBSD 9.2 release



## sevenk (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello FreeBSD users,
My other today problem is : I updated my FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE to FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE via : `freebsd-update install`.
When I launch `startx` I have : 
	
	



```
3479118248:error:0E079065:configuration file routines:DEF_LOAD_BIO:missing equal sign:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/conf/conf_def.c:362:line 322
Couldn't create cookie
```
 :x 
Any help very appreciated, by advance thank you.


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you sure? You can not do such an upgrade without first fully updating 9.2 with `freebsd-update fetch install` then `freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.0-RELEASE` then rebuilding ports or reinstalling them through updated packages (freebsd-update prompts you to do it). There are a lot of pages dealing with such tasks on the web, I suggest you to start here: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE Installation Instructions.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you rebuild all ports?


----------



## sevenk (Jan 22, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you rebuild all ports?


Absolutly : 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch portsnap extract portupgrade -a --batch
```


----------



## sevenk (Jan 22, 2014)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> Are you sure? You can not do such an upgrade without first fully updating 9.2 with `freebsd-update fetch install` then `freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.0-RELEASE` then rebuilding ports or reinstalling them through updated packages (freebsd-update prompts you to do it). There are a lot of pages dealing with such tasks on the web, I suggest you to start here: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE Installation Instructions.


I read it thank you.


----------



## kpa (Jan 22, 2014)

sevenk said:
			
		

> SirDice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That won't force a rebuild of everything as far as I know, only a rebuild of ports that happen to have newer versions in the ports tree at the time. Maybe you need the -f flag as well:

`portupgrade -a -f --batch`


----------



## sevenk (Jan 22, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> sevenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, it's, from my point of view, my error. I forget that. I going to launch that: thank you, kpa.


----------



## sevenk (Jan 22, 2014)

After my progression : 
	
	



```
portupgrade -a -f -O --batch
```
 the *work has been done*, but ever the output when I launch 
	
	



```
startx
```
 : 

```
3479118248:error:0E079065:configuration file routines:DEF_LOAD_BIO:missing equal sign:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/conf/conf_def.c:362:line 322
Couldn't create cookie
```
hope best


----------



## sevenk (Jan 22, 2014)

well, sometimes I doubt... I don't understand why my comp isn't working now.


----------

